# replacing insulated glass in picture unit - Simonton



## mf915 (May 15, 2006)

The "picture unit" is above the patio door. The exterior pane of the insulated glass has cracked (see 1st pic). The interior side is fine. I found the barcode sticker on the window frame and found out from Simonton Windows that the glass is under a 20 year warranty (from defects and stress crack). I was told by Simonton to contact a local distributor so they can order glass for me.

Honestly - i don't think local distributor will care about go after the warranty for me because the windows were originally installed by Centex (builder) when they built the house 4 years ago. Centex does not warranty anything after 2 years.

My question are... 
1) is replacing this insulated glass a DIY job ? I see stops on 4 sides from the interior. To replace the glass, it seems that i need to remove the stops from interior side. Then i should be able to get the glass off. The glass might be "taped" to the exterior side. I don't know yet.

2) typically, do we always have to get replacement through distributor ? Wouldn't Simonton sell replacement directly to me ? The barcode has order # and all the info about the window. So i don't see why i need a distributor to order.


Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's lot of reasons for them not to ship direct to customers. but why not call them and ask. They also should be able to put you in touch with a tec that could help figure out how to remove it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It can be a DIY project.

Make sure you wear proper safety gear (gloves, apron, shoes, etc).

It is likely dry glazed with a bonding tape to the exterior.

Make sure you put down drop clothes so as to avoid damage to the floors and prevent the shattering of falling pieces.

As far as who it gets shipped to, couldn't tell you that.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Simple job to replace, just messy. Take the precautions that WoW mentioned... Pop off the inside stops and if it is dry glazed, it should come out easily. If wet (set in silicone), you'll need to cut that bead from the exterior. There are special tools for doing that, but you can probably find long utility blades at a home store that will do the job.
On shipping it depends on the manufacturer. I frequently have my window manufacturer send warranty window parts to our location for pick up by other clients. Others may send direct. Like Joe said, just ask.


----------

